

“i am lonely will anyone speak to me” (2004) - kibwen
http://lounge.moviecodec.com/on-topic/i-am-lonely-will-anyone-speak-to-me-2420/

======
kibwen
Besides the mere irony of lonely people finding each other by admitting their
loneliness to an algorithm, I thought this was an interesting look at how
loneliness persists (and is perhaps amplified, some would say) in our ever-
more-connected society.

" _I feel so much better that I am not the only one that typed in “I am
lonely” on google. How pathetic that I have nothing better to do. It is
amazing that I can be so extremely successful at work and so lonely at home. I
got married at 17, had four children, completed a masters degree, became the
youngest professor at my work, opened my own practice, yet have found myself
in a lot of debt with a husband that has worked out of town for almost a year.
He visits every once in awhile. I am not sure what to do but I need to do
something. I am not getting any younger._ "

This thread also has a Wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_lonely_will_anyone_speak_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_lonely_will_anyone_speak_to_me)

------
serf
the togetherness of search weighting.

